# Our daughter and family are in the British Airways magazine this issue, page 14



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Top left of the page.  I have the article on PDF but have no idea how to attach it.  Yes, I am computer challenged.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 25, 2012)

I dont have access to the magazine, but that is cool...from the pics you have posted, you have a beautiful family.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.re-pdf.com/

or "printscreen" and http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Got your private message and don't know how to post it, even with the directions you sent.  Maybe I need to have Rick do it.   

Just bragging about the kids and grandkids anyway.  It's what I do.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 27, 2012)

Grea picture !


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Got your private message and don't know how to post it, even with the directions you sent.  Maybe I need to have Rick do it.
> 
> Just bragging about the kids and grandkids anyway.  It's what I do.



Can you attach it to an email and send it to me and I can post it for you?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2012)

Here you go-


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 30, 2012)

Very handsome looking family!  Were they traveling for a vacation?


----------



## presley (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful family.


----------



## AnnaS (May 1, 2012)

I agree, beautiful family and great picture of them.


----------



## m61376 (May 2, 2012)

And you have lots to brag about  - beautiful picture!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2012)

Yes, they were traveling to Italy and had a wonderful time.  British Airways was really great and had wonderful sleeping seats for them in business class, I believe is what she called it, plus they really enjoyed the lounge British Airways provided at the airports.


----------



## shagnut (May 4, 2012)

Go ahdead, brag all you want!!  shaggy


----------

